# Is the TT 'cool'????????



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

Surely these people would know:










:roll:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Who?????????? ( yes I know JC is there)


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

amtechuk said:


> Who?????????? ( yes I know JC is there)


It's called irony or sarcasm, take your pick...


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

See here

Some of the forum chaps at the Top Gear shoot. Lucky gits.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> amtechuk said:
> 
> 
> > Who?????????? ( yes I know JC is there)
> ...


No Hugo it`s called not knowing who the others are :? 
Thanks again Sonicmonkey, all becomes clear


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Eventually :roll:


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

amtechuk said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > amtechuk said:
> ...


That's not strictly relevant.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

:? :? :? just wanted to know who they were. Sorry if it spoiled your sparkling attempt at wit :evil:


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

amtechuk said:


> :? :? :? just wanted to know who they were. Sorry if it spoiled your sparkling attempt at wit :evil:


Ouch! 

:roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well as the bald headed (some might say good looking  ) chap, I know exactly what was said and also JC had to be rescued....

Clarkson really did not have an arguement. He contradicts himself, one might say he is purely contraversial for the sake of it, something like some of the ******** members on here, Mr Hugo Wattleseed


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Of course the TT is cool! 8)

AND Johnny Vaughn looks lovely [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Of course the TT is cool! 8)
> 
> AND Johnny Vaughn looks lovely [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


But Denise is just Sooo shaggable 8)

BTW I was stood next to Johnny and Denise before they entered the stage. Johnny was saying to Denise they should wind up JC and suggested Denise go and sit on the couch, open her legs and scream "f**k me"


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Its the type of owner/driver that a car attracts, that determines if its cool or not. If arrogant, self opinionated dickheads a cool car makes, then the TT is top of the board!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> If arrogant, self opinionated dickheads a cool car makes, then the TT is top of the board!


Someone remind me of the definition of a troll.... :roll:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

err...difficult one louise. Makes you wonder about the motivation of some of the users of this forum. Antagonistic F**cks are initialy amusing but all outstay their welcome :roll: :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

amtechuk said:


> err...difficult one louise. Makes you wonder about the motivation of some of the users of this forum. Antagonistic F**cks are initialy amusing but all outstay their welcome :roll: :wink:


remember to turn out the light :wink:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Ladies first stephen :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

amtechuk said:


> Ladies first stephen :wink:


your right, of course, but i get the feeling that they think they have as much right to stay here as us.Best just to humor them i reckon :wink:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the TT is cool! 8)
> ...


OMG!  . Typical Essex gawl tradition then . What a cool babe  :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Oh yes, even admitted that her last car was a TT 8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


What is she driving now then ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ronin said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Ooopps up above in teh quoted text is the wording

"A3 R if such a thing is made????"


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


does tha mean nothing then


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ronin said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Well she let Johnny frive teh track, so assume she cant drive quickly?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet she doesn't wear any knickers either


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> Surely these people would know


An interesting point Hugo. As I don't know these people, and by your comment you obviously do, perhaps you would educate the rest of us on why they do believe the TT "is cool?"



stephengreen said:


> If arrogant, self opinionated dickheads a cool car makes, then the TT is top of the board!


Have I misinterpreted your statement stephengreen? You appear to be stating all TT owners are "arrogant, self opinionated dickheads".

Should this be the case, this is a statement, from my personal experience, I disagree with.

From my experience, a large number of current, or previous, TT owners have offered a great deal of advice on either ownership issues or problem resolution. This information has been offered without:


a) arrogance - clear, definative answers without an overbearing manner
b) opinion - answers being based on fact/experience rather than judgment or estimation
c) dickheads - without photographic evidence I cannot prove this one way or the other - but surely you can, as you are stating this (surely a medical first..)

Clarification would be appreciated. After all, just to be sure, we wouldn't want either of you to look stupid now would we :wink:

P.S. Of course stephengreen, if you are referring to yourself as an "arrogant, self opinionated dickhead", then I am not in a position to disagree with you.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> amtechuk said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies first stephen :wink:
> ...


Trolls have no rights ... f*ck off twerp.

:twisted:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > Surely these people would know
> ...


not all TT owners post on this forum so your opinion based on this misconception has no relevance to my post


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Of course the TT is cool! 8)
> 
> AND Johnny Vaughn looks lovely [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


each to their own...personally I thought he, like JC, was very self-opinionated, had a foul mouth and mind and reckoned himself too much...

and DvO, yes she's pretty but nothing special IMHO close up...seen better


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> and DvO, yes she's pretty but nothing special IMHO close up...seen better


ye still would tho..


----------

